# Location for 10" sub!!!! Where to put it?



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, first off, I can make a sub box, but I have no experience with fiberglass! If you live in the dc/va/md area and you can make a fiberglass sub box, I'd appreciate that!!! 

Okay, I got 4 10" Infinity Perfects I was tryin to sell. Obviously they didn't sell, cause I got 3 of em in a sub box in the trunk. I have 1 sub left over, where to put it??? There is no room in the trunk and I want to put it in the front, for some boom in the front, but the only thing I could think of was a fiberglass enclosure up there. Any ideas???? 

I'm also thinkin bout changin my rear speakers and makin a spot in the rear doors for them. There's really no sense for them in the deck back there anyways. I usually fade the music to the front anyways to get more sound from my music. 

I need ideas. Help!!!!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

you could rip the back seat out, and make a box and stick them where that used to be. i dunno


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Spare tire well.

Either that, or do something like I had in my old Sentra:









Hardly took up any space at all.

If it's gotta be inside, I'd gut out the glovebox and put it up under the dash on the passenger side, downward-firing.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

samo said:


> Spare tire well.
> 
> Either that, or do something like I had in my old Sentra:
> 
> ...




Thats sorta how mine is gonna be like.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I just had a pretty cool idea...why not put it between the middle divider of the front seats and the back seat? Where that little hump is in the middle...That would look pretty cool IMO.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Russia said:


> I just had a pretty cool idea...why not put it between the middle divider of the front seats and the back seat? Where that little hump is in the middle...That would look pretty cool IMO.


Tried it. It sucked. At least the Eclipse that I had there. It would be a good idea and would look nice if ya had the means to fiberglass it there. I had the idea to blend a custom center console into a sub box, then I came to my senses.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Sentra_Industies said:


> Tried it. It sucked. At least the Eclipse that I had there. It would be a good idea and would look nice if ya had the means to fiberglass it there. I had the idea to blend a custom center console into a sub box, then I came to my senses.




really you wouldnt even need fiberglass, just a box the proper porportions and fit it on the hump, bolt to the body and carpet over it.


----------

